

Venture Capital's New Normal - rafaelc
http://venturegeneratedcontent.com/2011/01/18/venture-capitals-new-normal/

======
jdp23
"The reality is that there remains too much investment capital in pursuit of
funding the handful of companies started each year that will generate outsized
returns for limited partners.... For now, this new normal seems to be limited
to the private investing market, not the public market, suggesting that this
is not a bubble like the one experienced a decade ago."

The second sentence seems a stretch.

